# Xorg FreeBSD nvidia driver crash



## afberendsen (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi

Software: FreeBSD 10.0 ADM64

Hardware:

Gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4 http://www.gigabyte.co.nz/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2287#ov
4GB RAM (2x 2GB PC2-6400)
1 x PCIe x16 GeForce 7200 GS dual-head video card http://www.gigabyte.co.nz/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2584#ov
1 x PCIe x16 GeForce 8500 GT duakl-head video card http://www.gigabyte.co.nz/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2574#ov
2 x PCI Radeon 7000 [RV100] dual-head video card

Problem: After installing the FreeBSD supplied NVidia driver (`pkg install x11/nvidia-driver-304`), and adding a line with 
	
	



```
nvidia_load="YES"
```
 in the /boot/loader.conf, my FreeBSD desktop crash with a memory page fault access. Removing the same line, and restarting the desktop, it works again.

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2014)

Have you tried x11/nvidia-driver (not the 304 version)? According to the README both cards should still be supported. Also make sure you're not using vt(4), I'm not sure how well that works with the closed source driver.

http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/F ... chips.html


----------



## ahhyes (Aug 29, 2014)

Edit - nevermind


----------



## afberendsen (Sep 6, 2014)

The problem is something else.

Fresh installation. Using the *nv* video driver.

Whatever the configuration is, all screens are overlapped into the monitor installed at the first card. The "overlapped" means that moving the cursor from one edge of the screen, it jumps to the opposite edge, exactly as if the three monitors were working together.


----------

